# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  ОКД+ЗКС

## Валерия & Родин

Итак, по многочисленным просьбам завела эту тему.  :Ad: 
Большое всем спасибо за поздравления! 
Чемпионат России по национальным видам дрессировки ОКД+ЗКС 2009 проходил в Подмосковье 20-21 июня. В этом году он собрал максимальное количество участников- 250 ( 286 по каталогу). Для сравнения,на прошлых Чемпионатах выступало максимум 150 спортсменов. Из 35 команд 14-московские, а остальные представляли разные регионы- от Краснодара  до Алтая (более 3500 тыс. км. от Москвы!). Из 250 участников примерно половина выступала по защитно-караульной службе. Мини-ОКД (соревнования по послушанию для собак, ростом менее 42 см., для которых снижается расстояние для управления)- относительно новый вид, собрал 11 участников- по каталогу 18. а на прошлых соревнованиях их было всего 7! Среди фаворитов- цвергшнауцеры и шелти, но участвуют даже йорки, правда, пока к сожалению, недостаточно успешно. Йорк с рабочим дипломом- это звучит гордо! По ОКД выступают в основном немецкие овчарки (ни одной собаки рабочего разведения пока замечено не было, много длинношерстных), восточноевропейские овчарки, стаффы, лабрадоры, метисы, ротвейлеры, ризены и даже азиаты, а также представители других пород, но их не много. В результате, по послушанию прошло 89 собак ( в т.ч. 6 мини), по защите- 24, а в абсолютном зачете- 17. Сейчас встает вопрос об отборочных соревнованиях на Чемпионат России, поскольку это огромная нагрузка на судей, приезжает очень много слабо подготовленных собак. Но массовость тоже необходима на определенном этапе.
Судили в этом году очень строго. Действительно обращали внимание на скорость выполнения навыков. После соревновании проводили уже традиционный семинар для тренеров и представителей команд, на котором обсуждались тенденции развития национальных видов дрессировки. Теперь от собаки будут требовать галоп на аппортировке, подходе и возвращении на место, а от дрессировцщика, для начала, прямой корпус.  :Ag:  Так, я надеюсь, со временем ОКД будет расти по качеству исполнения навыков и станет более привлекательным для спортсменов, более зрелищным. А чтобы соответствовать новым требованиям, нужна новая техника дрессировки. Так что будем учиться!

----------


## Tatjana

Лера, большое спасибо за рассказ! :Ax: 
А где можно посмотреть результаты?

----------


## Валерия & Родин

Это были только факты. А теперь немного личных впечатлений и результатов. Приехали мы за 3 дня до соревнований. Строго соблюдаем правило- сколько дней уходит на дорогу, столько собака должна отдыхать перед выступлением. На поезде 2 дня, собаки в тамбуре. Соревнования проходили на территории кинологического племенного центра "Атаман" в подмосковной Балашихе. Большая огороженная территория, вокруг лес, рядом озеро. Правда, погода не слишком распологала к купанию. Жили мы в армейских палатках- все благоустроено, кровати, электричество. возле каждой палатки-столы и стулья. Большое спасибо организаторам!!!! Ездили в Москву на экскурсии. На станции "Площадь Революции" потерли нос фигуре пограничного пса-по легенде, это приносит удачу. :Ag:   Правда. Вечером перед соревнованиями был концерт и дискотека. Прекрасная атмосфера, новые знакомства.
Во время соревнований то начинался, то прекращался дождь, к счастью, не сильный. Ринги работали с 9 утра до 8 вечера. 
Команда Омского РОСТО была представлена 3 спортсменами (командный зачет определяется по 3 лучшим результатам), из которых 2 опытные, а один впервые участвовал в соревнованиях такого ранга. У нас не было права на ошибку и мы справились! Заняли в итоге 4 командное место ( от 3 отстали на 1 балл!), впереди только Москва. К сожалению, "откусалась " только я одна! Но зато как! Выборку пес мой сделал плохо, и на  хороший результат я не рассчитывала. Но он собрался и выступил! В итоге прошел 3. И в комплексном зачете (это самое почетное) мы стали 3. А я выполнила норматив мастера спорта России!
Вот так.

----------


## Валерия & Родин

Здравствуйте, Татьяна! Возможно, на сайте РКФ. Не получается сюда загрузить. Отправлю Вам по электронной почте.

----------


## Tatjana

> А я выполнила норматив мастера спорта России!


Ого!!! Поздравляю еще раз!  :Az:

----------


## Tatjana

ЧЕМПИОНАТ РОССИИ, РКФ   20-21 июня 2009г									

ЗКС									

№	Фамилия	Собака	Б а л л ы * д р е с с.	25 - 18	15.июл	60 - 35	Б а л л ы * с о б а к и	С т е п е н ь	М е с т о * л и ч н.
				В ы б о р к а	О х р а н а.	З а д е р ж.			
17	Муретова В. Н.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Руссишен Фабелхафт Афеландра*н. о.	50	25	15	58	98	1	1
106	Никитин А. В.*КЦ "Ясеневый"	Гранд Блэк*н. о.	50	25	14	57	96	1	2
23	Шибарская В. В.	Родин*н. о.	50	21	15	54	90	1	3
100	Васильева С. В.*КЦ "Ясеневый"	Лана*н. о.	50	25	7	57	89	2	4
109	Михайлова М. В.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Абвер из Солькадо*ротв	50	22	15	51	88	2	5
87	Уткина И. А.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Барон*н. о.	50	25	15	47	87	2	6
60	Котомцев Д. В.*Областной центр ССС	Сендар Альво Джанет*н. о.	50	25	14	47	86	2	7
92	Тимофеев А. Н.*Сборная г.Новосибирск	Байкал*н. о.	50	25	12	48	85	2	8
104	Лапшин Д.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Шварцвальд Ральф*н. о.	50	25	12	48	85	2	8
32	Артамошкин Ю. В.*Областной центр ССС	Центурион*н. о.	50	25	13	46	84	2	10
74	Цветкова Е. В.*КЦ "Ясеневый"	Скорпион'с Хаус Кормуш*н. о.	50	25	13	46	84	2	10
103	Малетин С. Г.*Сборная г.Новосибирск	Фил*н. о.	50	25	15	44	84	2	10
22	Андреев Д.	Ювентус*н. о.	50	25	12	46	83	2	13
26	Салимбаев У. Т.*Сборная г.Новосибирск	Цезарь*н. о.	50	21	13	47	81	2	14
117	Трушина И. И.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Арекс*н. о.	50	21	14	45	80	2	15
70	Шихов Ю. И.*Сборная г. Кирова	Афина*н. о.	49	25	11	42	78	3	16
44	Ливенцева С. Г.*КУМЦ РОСТО г.Тула	Lisvegen Guardian*н. о.	50	22	13	42	77	3	17
56	Сухомлинова О. В.*Сборная г. Кирова	Чанг*н. о.	48	21	15	41	77	3	18
66	Фризен Е. А.*Областной центр ССС	Цыган*н. о.	50	22	12	41	75	3	19
54	Прядко О. А.*Сборная г.Новосибирск	Харлей*н. о.	50	18	13	43	74	3	20
33	Толкачева Ю. Н.*СДП "Ховрино"	Жером*н. о.	50	22	14	37	73	3	21
119	Зенина Г. Г.*КСОДП "Феникс"	Берниса*н. о.	50	22	15	36	73	3	21
36	Скорик Ю. В.*г. Барнаул	Арес*н. о.	49	21	11	39	71	3	23
52	Христолюбов А. Ю.*Областной центр ССС	Аким*н. о.	50	18	12	35	65	3	24

----------


## Tatjana

ЧЕМПИОНАТ РОССИИ, РКФ  20-21 июня 2009г														

ОКД														

№	Фамилия	Собака	Б а л л ы * д р е с с.									Б а л л ы * с о б а к и	С т е п е н ь	М е с т о * л и ч н.
				Р я д о м	Н а м о р д	К о м п л	П о д х о д	М е с т о	К о р м	А п о р т	С н а р я д ы			
152	Кузнецов И.*КСС "Первомайский"	Бэтти*метис	49	18	5	19	13	12	5	12	14	98	1	1
106	Никитин А. В.*КЦ "Ясеневый"	Гранд Блэк*н. о.	50	17	5	20	13	11	5	12	14	97	1	2
60	Котомцев Д. В.*Областной центр ССС	Сендар Альво Джанет*н. о.	50	16	5	20	13	12	5	12	14	97	1	2
95	Занцева О. Н.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Глорис Смит & Вессон*р/ш	49	17	5	20	13	11	5	12	14	97	1	4
86	Власова Т. А.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Райдер Грейсен Нор*н. о.	50	18	5	20	13	10	5	12	13	96	1	5
44	Ливенцева С. Г.*КУМЦ РОСТО г.Тула	Lisvegen Guardian*н. о.	50	17	5	20	13	12	5	10	14	96	1	5
17	Муретова В. Н.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Руссишен Фабелхафт Афеландра*н. о.	47	16	5	20	13	11	5	12	14	96	1	7
199	Гаврилова Е. А.*КЦ "Оружейный Град"	Бустер Золотой Лев*зол.ретр.	40	17	5	20	13	11	5	11	14	96	1	8
129	Шикерин С.*КСС "Первомайский"	Олли Элит Лайф*н. о.	50	16	5	20	13	12	5	11	13	95	1	9
87	Уткина И. А.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Барон*н. о.	50	17	5	20	13	10	5	11	14	95	1	9
28	Овчинникова С.*"Дог Крафт" г.Тверь	Урусвати Рус Инесс*н. о.	46	16	5	20	13	12	4	11	14	95	1	11
70	Шихов Ю. И.*Сборная г. Кирова	Афина*н. о.	46	15	5	20	13	11	5	12	14	95	1	11
94	Новичкова Н. Ю.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Saber Bright Mis-Maz*н. о.	49	17	5	19	13	12	5	11	13	95	1	13
136	Смекалин В. В.*КЦ "Аверс" г. Тула	Нейра Невада*н. о.	47	18	5	20	13	10	5	10	13	94	1	14
98	Уразова Е. Н.*КСОДП "Феникс"	Бакс*метис	50	16	5	19	13	11	5	11	14	94	1	15
23	Шибарская В. В.*Омский Обл. Росто	Родин*н. о.	50	15	5	20	12	11	5	11	14	93	1	16
47	Рожкова Г. А.	Шервуд с Немецкого Поволжья*н. о.	49	17	4	20	13	12	5	10	12	93	1	17
108	Усков С. А.*Сборная г. Кирова	Чарита С Вятских Холмов*н. о.	46	17	4	20	13	10	5	12	12	93	1	18
172	Стрельникова Е.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Найк Дель Хелен Хаус*н. о.	50	15	4	19	13	12	5	11	14	93	1	19
51	Безуглов С. И.*Омский Обл. Росто	Динном Мата Хари*ам. стаф	49	16	5	18	13	11	5	11	14	93	1	20
196	Шумский И.*УДЦ "Сириус"	Лад Юнити Грэхэм*зол.ретр.	44	15	5	18	13	11	5	12	14	93	1	21
155	Сурцова Н.*КСС "Первомайский"	Эльза*ВЕО	50	18	4	17	13	12	5	11	13	93	1	22
211	Семенова Н. Н.*СДП "Сосновая"	Виннер Хоф Ламанта*н. о.	50	17	5	17	13	10	5	12	14	93	1	22
74	Цветкова Е. В.*КЦ "Ясеневый"	Скорпион'с Хаус Кормуш*н. о.	50	15	5	20	13	10	5	10	14	92	1	24
73	Бутин В. В.*г. Барнаул	Джек*н. о.	50	16	5	20	13	9	5	10	14	92	1	24
135	Петрова И. А.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Эдвин Голд Майт *лабр	49	15	5	20	13	10	5	10	14	92	1	26
144	Кондратьева И. М.*ГСД КЦ г. Казань	Лада*н. о.	42	17	5	20	13	9	5	10	13	92	1	27
166	Чемерилова А.*Омский Обл. Росто	Джан*ВЕО	44	16	5	19	13	10	5	10	14	92	1	28
143	Кулешова Ю.*КСС г. С-Петербург	Лерта из Екатерингофа*н. о.	47	15	5	18	13	11	5	12	13	92	1	29
193	Яковлева М. Н.*СДП "Сосновая"	Аурум Аглис Мелани*н. о.	50	17	5	17	13	12	5	9	14	92	1	30
30	Головлев Ю. В.	ФАМ Боинг Элвис*н. о.	38	16	5	20	13	9	5	12	11	91	1	31
117	Трушина И. И.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Арекс*н. о.	47	16	5	18	13	9	5	11	14	91	1	32
118	Талалеева О. А.*Сборная г.Новосибирск	Стар Дрим Золушка*р/ш	49	16	4	15	13	12	5	12	14	91	1	33
149	Леушева Л.*КЦ "Ясеневый"	Моншер Вирсаль Троя*ВЕО	48	15	5	20	13	10	5	10	12	90	1	34
121	Ефремова Е.*КЦ "Ясеневый"	Русский Риск Оливия*н. о.	46	14	4	20	13	11	5	9	14	90	1	35
104	Лапшин Д.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Шварцвальд Ральф*н. о.	50	12	5	18	13	11	5	12	14	90	1	36
191	Бутин В. В.*г. Барнаул	Ной*н. о.	50	13	5	18	13	12	5	10	14	90	1	36
13	Котомцев Д. В.*Областной центр ССС	Цербер*н. о.	49	17	5	18	13	7	5	11	14	90	1	38
187	Чижикова Н.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Тихон*н. о.	48	17	4	17	12	10	5	12	13	90	1	39
90	Тарасов А. С.*Сборная г. Кирова	Цитадель с Вятских Холмов*н. о.	46	18	5	17	13	7	5	11	14	90	1	40
39	Леонова Л. Д.*ГСД КЦ г. Казань	Фергус*н. о.	43	15	5	20	12	8	5	10	14	89	2	41
77	Трегубова О. А.*КСС "Гагаринец"	Dgentli Bon Joy of My Life*р/ш	49	16	5	17	13	10	5	11	12	89	2	42
180	Васильев В. И.*КЦ "Аверс" г. Тула	Хаски Хевн Чехов*австрал.овчарка	47	14	4	17	13	9	5	13	14	89	2	43
91	Борков Е. А.*"Прайд" г. Липецк	Цонг Файтер*ВЕО	46	16	4	20	10	9	5	10	14	88	2	44
150	Бородина О. А.*ЦССВО ПКОО г.Пермь	Аякс*лабр	49	14	5	19	12	11	5	10	12	88	2	45
53	Стоценко В. И.*Сборная г.Новосибирск	Дон-Делон*рчт	47	16	5	19	11	8	5	11	13	88	2	46
207	Коротеев (Кучеров А) Г.*КУМЦ РОСТО г.Тула	Шамрай*ротв	44	14	5	19	13	11	5	9	12	88	2	47
92	Тимофеев А. Н.*Сборная г.Новосибирск	Байкал*н. о.	50	17	5	17	13	10	5	8	13	88	2	48
190	Мясников С. Г.*КЦ "Оружейный Град"	Джуна*метис	47	14	5	15	13	10	5	13	13	88	2	49
162	Белоусова И. М.*КЦ "Оружейный Град"	Лика*м.ш.	48	14	5	14	13	11	5	12	14	88	2	50
147	Алхазова Т. О.*КЦ Битца	Мабель*н. о.	49	15	4	16	13	9	5	12	13	87	2	51
67	Филина Ю. В.*КУМЦ РОСТО г.Тула	Аякс*н. о.	47	14	5	16	12	11	5	12	12	87	2	52
103	Малетин С. Г.*Сборная г.Новосибирск	Фил*н. о.	46	15	5	14	13	9	5	12	14	87	2	53
20	Пустовалова С. В.*"Легион" г.Липецк	Владимирский Завод Аполлон*н. о.	50	15	5	20	12	8	5	9	12	86	2	54
22	Андреев Д.*КЦ "Аверс" г. Тула	Ювентус*н. о.	40	15	2	20	13	9	5	10	12	86	2	55
154	Андреев Д.*КЦ "Аверс" г. Тула	Шервикс Нова Янис*н. о.	48	14	4	19	12	8	5	12	12	86	2	56
65	Антюшина Г.*Сборная Нижегород.обл.	Виктория*ВЕО	44	15	5	19	13	7	5	9	13	86	2	57
175	Лискова Н. И.*СДП "Сосновая"	Паллада из Ксаро Честная Игра*ВЕО	49	15	5	17	12	9	5	9	14	86	2	58
167	Поваляев Ю.*СДП "Сосновая"	Хилл*н. о.	46	15	5	17	13	10	5	10	11	86	2	59
198	Баранова А. А.*СДП "Сосновая"	Рус Хаус Ворхут Челеста*н. о.	50	16	5	16	13	10	5	9	12	86	2	60
26	Салимбаев У. Т.*Сборная г.Новосибирск	Цезарь*н. о.	49	17	5	16	13	9	5	8	13	86	2	61
31	Иванов А. В.*Областной центр ССС	Генерал из Белого Яра*н. о.	44	15	5	20	12	8	5	9	11	85	2	62
62	Астраханцева Т. В.*Северск Томск.обл	Уран Черный*ВЕО	47	13	4	17	13	12	5	8	13	85	2	63
188	Кирсанова Е.*КСС "Первомайский"	Люций Вулф Спирит из Империи Демонов*ам. питбуль	50	16	5	15	13	8	5	9	14	85	2	64
36	Скорик Ю. В.*г. Барнаул	Арес*н. о.	47	15	5	18	12	7	5	8	14	84	2	65
82	Гореликова Н. В.*КЦ Битца	Алекс Кантэль Астор*н. о.	48	14	5	15	12	10	5	11	12	84	2	66
176	Шагеева А. А.*ГСД КЦ г. Казань	Эдмон Найт*лабр	41	16	4	15	13	6	5	11	13	83	2	67
126	Соркина Л. А.*"Аргус" г. Тверь	Анита*далм	50	13	5	14	13	9	5	10	14	83	2	68
15	Лакатош М. А.*ГСД КЦ г. Казань	Дог Мастер Афина*н. о.	41	13	5	20	12	6	4	9	13	82	2	69
194	Лобанова Е.*КСС "Первомайский"	Леон Блэк Райвел*ам. стаф	45	15	5	18	12	6	5	8	13	82	2	70
52	Христолюбов А. Ю.*Областной центр ССС	Аким*н. о.	50	16	5	17	11	9	5	9	10	82	2	71
100	Васильева С. В.*КЦ "Ясеневый"	Лана*н. о.	50	14	4	16	13	9	5	9	12	82	2	72
128	Юдинцева Т. А.*Сборная г. Кирова	Жозеф Шон Голден*лабр	43	14	4	16	11	10	5	10	12	82	2	73
76	Еломанов В. Ф.*"Красный Балтиец"	Гамлет*ВЕО	50	14	5	15	11	9	5	10	13	82	2	74
178	Евстигнеева Е.*КЦ "Сокольники"	Виктория-Росс Трояна*ВЕО	46	16	4	15	13	7	5	9	13	82	2	75
221	Головлев Ю. В.	ФАМ Боинг Ля Рошель*н. о.	47	14	3	20	12	7	5	8	12	81	2	76
85	Васильева О. А.*Областной центр ССС	Линда Стар из Сибирского Княжества*н. о.	46	11	3	20	12	11	5	9	10	81	2	77
107	Танькова Е. М.*КЦ "Аверс" г. Тула	Глори Эс Тин Рич Вулф*н. о.	45	17	5	15	12	7	5	9	11	81	2	78
160	Закиров В. Р.*ЦССВО ПКОО г.Пермь	Ермак*н. о.	44	15	5	14	13	8	5	8	13	81	2	79
101	Екушова Т.*КСС "Гагаринец"	Завоеватель Вильгельм Моншер Вирсаль*ВЕО	45	12	5	15	13	9	4	11	11	80	2	80
132	Полякова О.*КСС "Первомайский"	Иштаха из Стражи*САО	50	11	5	18	13	6	5	8	11	77	3	81
46	Холкин В. А.*Областной центр ССС	Корле Эрст Элтон*ротв	49	13	5	14	12	6	5	8	12	75	3	82
157	Сечина*СДП "Ховрино"	Бакстер Цейс*н. о.	39	10	5	17	10	7	5	9	10	73	3	83

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Лера, спасибо за интересный рассказ! И еще раз огромные поздравления с замечательным результатом! И, конечно, с мастером спорта России! Это - потрясающе!! 
Про отборочные на ЧР по ОКД-ЗКС говорят давно. Я думаю, так и должно быть. Но чтобы не потерять массовость, надо поднимать уровень этих отборочных соревнований. В общем, работа, конечно, большая.

----------


## Света

Здравствуйте, давно читаю Ваш форум и вот  наконец зарегистрировалась.
250  учасников  это что то, я просто поражена.А нет роликов или фото.

----------


## Nata

http://gsdog.borda.ru/?1-0-0-0000357...0-0-1245792912
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/Abrenius/album/68250/?p=0
здесь есть немного фото

----------


## Валерия & Родин

Еще раз спасибо всем за поздравления! Пора начинать готовиться на следующий год. Работы много. Еще фотографии http://picasaweb.google.ru/astintriga , через несколько сообщений в форуме- фото с Чемпионата, день 2. Там почти полное задержание Родина, 22 фотографии подряд. Это интересно- чтобы получить мастера спорта России по ИПО необходимо "всего-то" занять с 1 по 8 место на Чемпионате мира!  :Ag:   :0317:

----------


## Света

Спасибо! А участвовать надо было  сразу в двух дисциплинах или можно было по отдельности?

----------


## itell

> Спасибо! А участвовать надо было  сразу в двух дисциплинах или можно было по отдельности?


Да,участвовать можно и в одной дисциплине.

Фотографии и видео работы Талалеевой Оксаны, ризеншнауцер Стар Дрим Золушка.
Буду благодарна за замечания и советы, т.к. всегда лучше  видно со стороны.

----------


## itell



----------


## itell

Видео ОКД
Скачать файл ОКД.wmv

----------


## шрэчка

Немного наших фоток.

----------


## шрэчка



----------


## шрэчка



----------


## шрэчка



----------


## шрэчка

ЗКС
Выборка

Охрана вещи

Задержание(на котором мы бесславно слетели-не справилась с управлением,вина полностью моя...)

----------


## шрэчка

Наша маленькая команда. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

Такое родное ОКД!!!!  :Ab:  Прям зависть берёт!

----------


## шрэчка

Ну,сейчас оно несколько изменилось и,видимо,будет и дальше меняться в сторону быстроты,четкости и зрелищности... :Ad:

----------


## Yojik

Классные фотографии. Работа собак и проводников тоже отменные. Надеюсь, что уже в этом году пройду отборочные у нас и поеду с командой на чемпионат России. :Ab:

----------


## Anna Kuleshova

А почему у нас в Эстонии нету ОКД? Такой интересный, а главное нужный для жизни норматив. И там могут участвовать все собаки не зависимо от роста, породы или беспородности.

----------


## Intri

> А нет роликов или фото.


Ссылки на мои фотоальбомы с чемпионата уже в этой теме давались. У меня есть ещё ролики с "охраны" и "кусачки" http://video.mail.ru/mail/ast-b/7

----------


## тайшет

> Ссылки на мои фотоальбомы с чемпионата уже в этой теме давались. У меня есть ещё ролики с "охраны" и "кусачки" http://video.mail.ru/mail/ast-b/7


 большое спасибо за ссылки,а то на многих форумах просил охрану вещи,нормального ролика никто не показал,а с выборкой случайно нет ,видео?

----------


## Intri

> а с выборкой случайно нет ,видео?


Было, но только очень мало, буквально 2- 3 собаки. Если найду т.к. на компе нет, придется на дисках искать, то обязательно ссылку в этой теме  дам.

----------


## ShamilGolubev330

А мужики-то не знают :)

----------

